# Tying Pouchesld



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Should bands be stretched while tying to pouches? what is the preferred tie material? Rubber or string? Thinking of making a jig or should I just practice.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

hope this will help


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you. My laptop doesn't produce much volume and I do not hear well. What was that glue he used on the knot? Very enlightening post.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

TxTickPkr said:


> Thank you. My laptop doesn't produce much volume and I do not hear well. What was that glue he used on the knot? Very enlightening post.


water based fly tying cement.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The cement step is not necessary if you use a constrictor knot.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Good job I looked at this thread because for the past year I've been using glove hitch knot thinking it was a constrictor knot.

I had wondered why it was working lose without cementing and now I know why :rofl:

From today I will of course be using proper constrictor knot

Thanks guys


----------

